# 2012 DOLLAR TREE items for halloween projects



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

As if it wasn't bad enough they've been having big sales on Mazzetta's pasta sauces lately ($1.99 when they're normally over $4-$5 depending where), you just HAD to mention dollar tree. All I've been thinking is I wish I'd bought some more black creepy cloth for witch's jars last year....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Great thread!! I found ping pong balls in the toy section of our Dollar Tree. We are using some to make eyeballs in a jar. I have also found that they make great eyes for my prop heads if I cut them just at the edge, glue on a printed out iris and paint with clear fingernail polish.

Ghost of Spookie, I would love to see a picture of how you transform a dancing daisy.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Picked up some of those Tarot cards and the big toothbrush, comb and sunglasses for my Carnevil theme. Got some more green, red and yellow tickets too. My Mom gave me a gift card from there for Christmas cause she knows how much stuff I get from there every year!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought Dollar Tree's plastic cemetery vases to fill with wilting flowers in front of my tombstones. Also, lots of bugs in a bag, and plastic snakes. And plastic carnival flags and popcorn containers. All available now (not just Halloween season).


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Almost forgot, also Spanish moss and green floral moss in the floral area.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I used the Industrial household gloves in black latex for several props last year. Dollar Tree sells 4 packs of styrofoam balls. I grabbed some and painted them orange and purple then made hangers for them to use as ornaments for my Halloween tree ( I also painted some christmas tree ornaments in the same colors that I got for 30 cents a tube at Dollar General) . I'll have to see if mine has the tarot cards, they would would go well with my witch scene.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

chinclub said:


> Great thread!! I found ping pong balls in the toy section of our Dollar Tree. We are using some to make eyeballs in a jar. I have also found that they make great eyes for my prop heads if I cut them just at the edge, glue on a printed out iris and paint with clear fingernail polish.
> 
> Ghost of Spookie, I would love to see a picture of how you transform a dancing daisy.


Have you tried cutting the balls in half and gluing the irises to the INSIDE of one half of the ball? It will make the eyes appear to follow you when you move in front of the prop. You also get a pair of eyes out of only one ball this way!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't tried that yet, but it is certainly on my list of things to do. I have that tutorial for pictures bookmarked. Has anyone ever tried in on prop heads? I hadn't thought about that until just now... If that could work with the right lighting it would be perfect for fillers on my haunted hayride.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think you need to have the eyes lit from behind to really see them though don't you? At least the tutorial I saw making a large window eye did. Or at the very least think you'll need a spot light on them in the dark to see the effect.

I bought two concave clear plastic bowls last year from Dollar Tree to do this effect on my window but it's still in my project box. The bowls were oval shaped and looked like giant sized eye wash cups. They should be the perfect shape for an eye.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

That is a good point.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Also a great place to pick up ceramic figures to adapt as Creepy Costume-Contest prizes! Great thread and couldn't have started it at a better time!! BOO!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you guys just makes me wanna go to my Dollar Tree. I will be patient... I will be patient and wait until I do my income taxes! hahaha


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love my Dollar Tree. If I didn't go in at least once a week I think I would have withdrawal.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great thread!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I gonna stop by mine tomorrow while I'm out shopping.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yesterday, I bought mardi gras beads and a package of coins to glue onto my pirate sign.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Stopped by my local Dollar Tree and scored 4 3 packs of flame less tea-lights for the fake candles I'm working on, a white plastic shower curtain that I'm going to put "bloody" handprints/smears and splatters on for in my bath room, and 3 5' foot bamboo sticks/stems that I'm going to tie together for my cooking tripod for my witches scene. I'm so excited. It seems that everything is coming together for me this year. I have been able to find anything I have been looking for for my prop making for this Halloween. I even found the black duct tape that I needed!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

nothing really new to add--just wanted to keep this topic near the top because there seems to be so many great, inexpensive, creative, ideas that come from it. I keep looking for some black flowers at the dollar store, but so far no luck--anyone else found any recently?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

can you spray paint some?


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

guess that is a possibility--it would probably just make them a bit stiffer...


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> can you spray paint some?


That's what I do, cheap crappy silk flowers and cheap flat black spray paint. (Walmart)
-Z


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few new items listed on the DOLLAR TREE online site that should be in stores now:

Crafting foam, 1pk of 4x6inch foam, 32ct.

8 x 10 inch wooden frames, this size isn't always in stock during the year, wood can be painted and embellishments can be glued on. Nice size for creating your creepy family ghoul photos.

Large giant plastic eggs for alien/monster hatching projects.

Solar Dancing Bug Pots, similar to the past few years' solar dancing flowers and probably just as hard to pick p in the store (fly off the shelves when stocked). Planning a haunted garden? This version might be easier to replace the bug for a skeleton head than the flower version.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be visiting the hairdresser today so I'll get to hit the Dollar Tree AND Big Lots today!


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

I like to use these http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=onion grass&x=0&y=0 in my grave yard, especially around the fence and tomb stones. (sorry for the URL, I don't remember how to make it look nicer..) I just poke them into the ground next to the fence or stone. Look pretty cool, especially since I have dead grass...

I have been buying a few each time I go so that I will have plenty more this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I originally went into the store today to pick up two foam, 7-1/2 inch footballs that I needed for creating the head of a missle; the body and "tail fins" of the missle is created out of a Nerf Battlemaster Mace toy (found at Ross for 4.99). When done the "weapon" will be mounted underneath my modified car/space ship attack vessel still in the planning stages. I could only find _one_ of this sized foam footballs in the whole store (tons of the smaller version) so while my basket was full by the time I checked out, I left without picking up what I really set out for. This store is so dangerous if you have some time to shop and not just run in and out.

I also picked up some additional fish netting material for my chain link fence project. Added a seashell bra for a fiji mermaid. This Week's Featured In Store item (see their website's main page) is a solar powered hula girl dancer (in yellow or green skirt and top) and figured I could modify them somehow so added a few of these to my basket. When I got to the floral department (not gardening), they had some nice sized bamboo poles in a floral decor box display. Different colors and thicknesses with about the thickest I'd guess 3/4-1 inch in diameter. All bamboo about 4 feet tall. I picked up 11 of the thickest poles and will add them to my bamboo collection for jungle theme projects. 










They had the adult and children's natural rafia hula skirts in the luau section. And I saw packets of loose rafia in the floral section in case anyone is in need of this material.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I noticed that in the toy section Dollar Tree has fake plastic knives. They are a nice sized(think real sizes). They have chef, cleaver, and sickle(I think that what it is). The blades all glow in the dark as well. Does any one know if you can spray paint them?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine has axes too, I would think spray paint would be fine you could always try Krylon Fusion paint...Im thinking of getting some of the knives and axes for my circus theme (but I would need to age them up a bit) want to use them for a juggling act went wrong or as a photo op like this






...


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting some for in the chop shop scene I'm working on for one half of my porch.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I noticed that in the toy section Dollar Tree has fake plastic knives. They are a nice sized(think real sizes). They have chef, cleaver, and sickle(I think that what it is). The blades all glow in the dark as well. Does any one know if you can spray paint them?


I found some plastic primer spray paint at a hardware store. After spraying on the primer, you can paint with any craft paint.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone seen the plastic flamingos at DT this year? Last year I was able to only find one. I've been waiting all year (cuz I want to make a flock of vultures) but I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I saw some small plastic flamingos in the $ area at Target a couple weeks ago. Wish I had thought of the vulture idea!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I got the idea from another forum member; it was an easy project and turned out great.








I stole the idea for the skelly gardener from another member too.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Love the whole garden scene!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you. I get my best ideas from fellow members. 

I'll have to check out Target. Nobody has seen these at their DT's?


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw them at DT about a month ago, but not since.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you need some bakery food products (bold text is clickable link BTW) for your theme, saw these vinyl dog toys over on Dollar Tree's site today. Haven't looked in the store yet for them. They look pretty decent online from the photo and the fact that they are vinyl means they are pretty much waterproof.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone on the General shopping thread mentioned that they were starting to see some halloween items appearing in their store. I just checked the DOLLAR TREE website and they now have a Halloween Section under their New Arrivals.

Stopped in there today, Thurs, but no halloween. I did pick up 2 black round plastic drain pans from the automotive section. I was looking for something with a low profile that I could fill with water and run a misting fogger device in. Good diameter too, maybe 16-18 inches, guessing 3-4 inches in height. Plan on using the mist foggers near the walkway, actually on each side of my bridge that goes "over my swamp" in my bayou area. I had debated on constructing a swamp using pond lining material around the bridge but think it will run more $s than I'd like to spend for the effect. The drain pains might just fit the bill and being black won't be too noticeable at night.

The other item I found, again in the auto area, was car window tint. It comes as a rectangular strip that adheres by static to the top 6-7 inches of a car's front windshield. The strip version sold in the store is called "Barb Wire" and has several skulls on each side with barbed wire running across the whole width. Nice flexible artwork for a buck. Not sure how I will use it yet, maybe as part of a back-lit sign or as signage in a facade window.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> I saw some small plastic flamingos in the $ area at Target a couple weeks ago. Wish I had thought of the vulture idea!


Thanks for this info PIB.  I finally made it to Target and pick up two of these for 2.50 each, they're bigger than the DT ones. Found these assorted size flamingos on Oriental Trading - http://www.orientaltrading.com/flamingo-family-yard-decorations-a2-26_4040-12-1.fltr?Ntt=flamingos which brings my total up to seven. A nice number for a flock of vultures.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait to see them in your display.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Received my Fall catalog today. They have a 2 page spread advertising some of their Halloween stuff. Theres also an announcement that their online Halloween shop will be open on July 10th.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting Shadowbat, that large spider web and door cover look new and interesting.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Our equivalent- Poundland- sells nothing like this. For this we would have to go somewhere else in pay about £3 ($2)  
I will definitely be going here when I visit in October


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Those black roses come 3 in a group with 2 attached black spiders. All for a buck. That's not bad.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> I found some plastic primer spray paint at a hardware store. After spraying on the primer, you can paint with any craft paint.


Krylon Fusion has a spray paint that works great!! I just taped off the colors I wanted paint, and sprayed it, they have lots of colors too!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I must be sheltered that I had no idea DT had a website, let alone a catalog!! I got a couple of those plastic vases to stick in the ground by a headstone and also 6 sections of fence for a grave. 

**opens a new tab**


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I made her from mostly parts from Dollarama

Hair extentions, 1$
Black Marker 1$
Chicken Wire 1$
Gloves 1$

(dress from Value Village, 6$)
(Stand holder 2$)
(Foam head, 3$, Vallue Village)

Prop cost, around 10$


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, for $10 that is an awesome prop!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Shadowbat how did you get a catalog from Dollar Tree?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Shadowbat how did you get a catalog from Dollar Tree?



I started receiving them after I did that crow group buy last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dollar Tree in my area has a catalog they keep upfront in the store to encourage people who come in and want things in bulk to order from the catalog. Saves them from being sold out of items for their regular customers. I know you can see their Catalog online btw (requires Flash).


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

They do have some things up on their site now:

http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/s...categoryId=&keywordToSearch=halloween&index=0


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh carp, I was just in DT today but didn't have this list! Ah well, it's just around the corner...  I may be the only person in the world who spends $100 at the dollar store. (It's easy, just buy 100 things.)


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, Haunters, DT's website now has creepy cloth!

Shall we all hold hands and sing the "creepy cloth" song? LOL. Can't wait to start making DT rounds next month for little items.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

hmmm Unfortunately It looks like a lot of the same from he past couple of years. I wish they could change it up a bit.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love those little shelf sitters & the mini tombstones! The tombstones are pretty high quality stuff for dollar store merch. Granted, they may need some repainting, the glitter has to go, but even as is they're much better than you'd expect. My Dollar Tree didn't have the door knockers last year, maybe they'll get them this year.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't see the carvable foam pumpkins. I was hoping to get some of those this year. I missed out last year.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

chinclub said:


> I don't see the carvable foam pumpkins. I was hoping to get some of those this year. I missed out last year.


I would love to find more of these too.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> I love those little shelf sitters.



I flipped over these last year. So vintage looking.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I am hoping they will have the small skeleton garland again. I have seen so many cute projects people have made with those little guys.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Wasn't it exactly a year ago (more or less) that DT brought out their bags of severed fingers, bloody cloth, creepy fabric, and changing portraits?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

joossa said:


> Wasn't it exactly a year ago (more or less) that DT brought out their bags of severed fingers, bloody cloth, creepy fabric, and changing portraits?


Was it???? Geez, you guys, do you believe it's only a matter of weeks before we see stuff start to pop up on shelves again? Holy moley!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My Dollar Tree won't have stuff out until mid Sept. after back to school stuff. Which is already in most stores now, Dollar Tree & otherwise.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> My Dollar Tree won't have stuff out until mid Sept. after back to school stuff. Which is already in most stores now, Dollar Tree & otherwise.


Really??? We get Dollar Tree stuff about now, and stuff in some other stores by mid-August...


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm excited to learn that there is a dollar tree near where my folks live  its still five and a half hours away but my mom is great for buying things for me and bringing it up during visits (that's when I pay her too )


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I called mine over the weekend after seeing hands, feet and rats on their website...I was out of luck on my hands and feet but they had just recieved 5 cases of Halloween goods...she said they would start getting more next week and they were already stocking the shelves...


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

My dollar tree had an end cap of halloween stuff this past weekend. Some small tombstones and pumpkins. Plus a bunch of vintage look shelf sitters. Those were pretty cool actually. It has begun.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I went to my local DT today. No Halloween stuff, but they do have Back to School up.

I did notice that they had freshly stocked up on those oh-so-handy LED Spotlights. This year they have them in black!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh sweet! I how my Dollar Tree has them back in. If mine has back I'm def. going to grab some. I love those led spot lights! : )


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll have to send my mom in to check out her dollar tree for the spotlights! do they come in different colours?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> I'll have to send my mom in to check out her dollar tree for the spotlights! do they come in different colours?


The LED lightbulb on all of them is white light (a few different ways to make "colored" light from them however). The outside plastic comes in colors. I always try to go for the darkest colors figuring they are less obvious at night. I have a bunch of these lights and they are so convenient to use when you need a quick spot of small light. Like that all ou have to dois push the back to turn on and off as well (instead of flipping a tiny switch somewhere).


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The LED lightbulb on all of them is white light (a few different ways to make "colored" light from them however). The outside plastic comes in colors. I always try to go for the darkest colors figuring they are less obvious at night. I have a bunch of these lights and they are so convenient to use when you need a quick spot of small light. Like that all ou have to dois push the back to turn on and off as well (instead of flipping a tiny switch somewhere).


thanks for the info! definitely going to get her to pick me up some I think!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

So, does dollar tree make right AND left hands, or just right hands?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My experience has been not both. The only places I believe I have found both sets of hands/arms or feet/legs was Spirit Halloween and Halloween City which of course were more expensive than $1. Curious if anyone has had a different experience.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Moony1, if you pick up the small clip on lights, you might also want to pick up some of the batteries for them while at DT. In my area they keep them on blister cards near the cash registers. Think they are Sunbeam Alkaline.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Moony1, if you pick up the small clip on lights, you might also want to pick up some of the batteries for them while at DT. In my area they keep them on blister cards near the cash registers. Think they are Sunbeam Alkaline.


Yes, I get these too to replace the old batteries on my spotlights from years past. Very handy!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Moony1, if you pick up the small clip on lights, you might also want to pick up some of the batteries for them while at DT. In my area they keep them on blister cards near the cash registers. Think they are Sunbeam Alkaline.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Stopped in to my local DT today and they are starting to put out Halloween! They had one end cap done with webs, spiders, rats, and some pretty cool door knockers. I was thinking they would make nice additions to a crypt or some fence columns.
http://www.dollartree.com/Fall-Flor...oor-Knockers-11-/453c318c368p321266/index.pro


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Great tread with many terrific ideas.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone seen the raven/cat/mice black silhouettes yet this year?


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> Stopped in to my local DT today and they are starting to put out Halloween! They had one end cap done with webs, spiders, rats, and some pretty cool door knockers. I was thinking they would make nice additions to a crypt or some fence columns.
> http://www.dollartree.com/Fall-Flor...oor-Knockers-11-/453c318c368p321266/index.pro


I picked up one of the door knockers last year and used it for a towel hanger in the guest bathroom. IIRC, it was a suggestion that someone here made. I thought it was a great idea!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That is a great idea. I have not seen them yet, but I was wondering if you could remove the ring and use the heads on tombstones


msgatorslayer said:


> I picked up one of the door knockers last year and used it for a towel hanger in the guest bathroom. IIRC, it was a suggestion that someone here made. I thought it was a great idea!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Has anyone seen the raven/cat/mice black silhouettes yet this year?


I did see the silhouettes in our store: bats, rats, owls, as I recall.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Yay!! Thank you PIB.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> I did see the silhouettes in our store: bats, rats, owls, as I recall.


yep.. and a haunted house too..


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes you can- per the advice of jdubbya- i filled with some great stuff and glued on with gorilla glue. 



im the goddess said:


> That is a great idea. I have not seen them yet, but I was wondering if you could remove the ring and use the heads on tombstones


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That looks great Matrixmom. Thanks for the advice


matrixmom said:


> Yes you can- per the advice of jdubbya- i filled with some great stuff and glued on with gorilla glue.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

They also have spiders in the silhouettes. I think I may pick up some more spiders & bats. I found tiny reapers too.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

kiddo and i found some goodies at the dollar tree today!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't remember, do they sell the torn off hands and feet at Dollar Tree? I know they sell a bag of fingers(or something similar), but what about the hands and feet?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

TrickRTreater said:


> I can't remember, do they sell the torn off hands and feet at Dollar Tree? I know they sell a bag of fingers(or something similar), but what about the hands and feet?


They do sell severed hands and feet. =D


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

joossa said:


> They do sell severed hands and feet. =D


Awesome. Perfect for my murderous Scarecrow yard haunt.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

they have the past couple of years, yes


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

If anyone sees the famous styro pumpkins please post! I hope to see them this year again.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> If anyone sees the famous styro pumpkins please post! I hope to see them this year again.


I want DT to carry them this year too! They were great and very versatile. If I remember correctly, DT put these out later in the season last year.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Dollar Tree's website has posted the carvable pumpkins, skeleton garland, zombie banners, some new plastic spiders, and a new set of tabletop resin tombstones. Meanwhile in stores I've seen the rats and hanging ghouls being stocked.

Still no sign of any skulls, skeletons or foam tombstones which are the items I am most curious about.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@@Hallo, sending a thanks out for the heads up on the DT clown suckers. Picked up a few of them for my circus concession stand and will probably customize them with paint or cellophane and ribbon. Nice size. Should be a nice addition to the haunt.

Hadn't been in DT for a while and didn't find much in ours halloween-wise. Saw the display of halloween tabletop statutes and headstones. Not many on the shelf left. Shelf sitters were there. End cap of spiders, webbing, creepy cloth and such. Picked up the last two of the black clip on LED battery-powered lights. Always good to have on hand. Had hoped to find some luau grass rafia skirts left but none there. 

What I did find and only one anywhere in the store I could see was a package of 6 Glow In The Dark Halloween themed Wristbands. Whitish one says Trick or Treat with bats on it; Orange one says Happy Halloween with pumpkins on it; Blue one says Boo with skull and cross bones on it; Pink one says Happy Halloween with pumpkins on it; Yellow one says Boo on it with skull and cross bones on it; and the Green one says Trick or Treat with bats on it. I picked it up and would have bought a few more. Thought they would make nice prizes for my carnival. Has anyone seen these wristbands in your store?? Not sure if this was already in and nearly soldout or left over from last year.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Here some great rats I got at dollar store they are a good size and sturdy too. I think they didn't have these last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Matrixmom, if by dollar store you mean Dollar Tree, in my area they had both the gray and black mice last year. I bought a few from The 99 Cent Only Store the year before that. Same exact thing. If you watch halloween mdse you see it migrate to different stores over the period of a few years. Sometimes with a slight modification. I have both DT and 99 Cent Only in my general area and so far have found that what 99 Cent gets in, DT will pick up the next year. Last year 99 Cent Only got in these skeleton torsos with skull and arms that were a terrific buy. Hope for all the people with only a DT in their area that DT picks those up for this year.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Hallo, sending a thanks out for the heads up on the DT clown suckers. Picked up a few of them for my circus concession stand and will probably customize them with paint or cellophane and ribbon. Nice size. Should be a nice addition to the haunt.
> 
> Hadn't been in DT for a while and didn't find much in ours halloween-wise. Saw the display of halloween tabletop statutes and headstones. Not many on the shelf left. Shelf sitters were there. End cap of spiders, webbing, creepy cloth and such. Picked up the last two of the black clip on LED battery-powered lights. Always good to have on hand. Had hoped to find some luau grass rafia skirts left but none there.
> 
> What I did find and only one anywhere in the store I could see was a package of 6 Glow In The Dark Halloween themed Wristbands. Whitish one says Trick or Treat with bats on it; Orange one says Happy Halloween with pumpkins on it; Blue one says Boo with skull and cross bones on it; Pink one says Happy Halloween with pumpkins on it; Yellow one says Boo on it with skull and cross bones on it; and the Green one says Trick or Treat with bats on it. I picked it up and would have bought a few more. Thought they would make nice prizes for my carnival. Has anyone seen these wristbands in your store?? Not sure if this was already in and nearly soldout or left over from last year.


I havent seen the wristbands in mine...those would be perfect for our cash drawing (I want to give bands to everyone that enters in the cash drawin, $5 a person with the pot being won at the end of the night)...Ill keep my eye out...THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE HEADS UP


----------



## tvguy347 (Sep 13, 2011)

They do not currently have very many things at my local Dollar Tree, but I did find cute little desk ornaments that I fell in love with. Hopefully there,s more as we get closer.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

joossa said:


> I want DT to carry them this year too! They were great and very versatile. If I remember correctly, DT put these out later in the season last year.


The website shows them...they will prob be out in about 2-3 weeks (thats the average wait time from first appearence on website to store shelves...I think they appeared about 1 week (maybe 2) after the body parts and the body parts should be out this coming week (my store said theirs will be available on Tuesday 8-7).


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been waiting before I hit my local DT. I hope they have some good stuff when I go.... maybe tomorrow. I'll take and post pictures of what they have. I know I need some freaky fabric and they ran out once October came last year. So, I'm buying mine early.

I can't wait to see what 99 Cent Only will carry this year. Last year, hearts were coming out of my eyes after seeing what they had and having the entire aisle to myself since the rest of the shoppers seemed uninterested or pass through the HW section really quickly.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Several more items were added to their website, including zombie masks, foam yard tombstones (new designs this year) and the 16" plastic skeletons in a whiter color (rather than the yellow coloring last year).


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I keep going to my Dollar Tree every other day to see if they put anything new out. It's right across the street from my subdivision so it's easy enough for me to do. So far, no luck.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Zombiesmash said:


> Several more items were added to their website, including zombie masks, foam yard tombstones (new designs this year) and the 16" plastic skeletons in a whiter color (rather than the yellow coloring last year).


Well, I saw the 16" skeleton in our store and it was quite yellow. I suppose it could be painted though. 

Also saw quite a few more items out finally today: severed hands, feet, fingers, eyeballs, ears, brains, hearts, livers. Black roses with spiders, crows, small hanging figures, large skulls, and more I can't think of right now.

I was carrying some of the roses and another customer actually asked me, "What are you going to do with black roses?"


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anyone seen the lenticular portraits at DT this year? Are they the same as the ones from last year?


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

yes and yes--at least at my DT...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

joossa said:


> Has anyone seen the lenticular portraits at DT this year? Are they the same as the ones from last year?


I think they are different. The grandma looks familiar. But the frames seem flimsier. I am still so waiting for hands,feet, and the ever popular styro pumpkins!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I was hoping they'd have some different lenticular images this year. Last year I bought a few, cut out the images and put them in thrift store frames I sprayed black - they looked great!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad I saw the post about the skeletons.....Just ordered a case!! Whooo!


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

I like the Halloween snow globes they sell, my cat broke mine last year.


----------



## Andaley (Jul 27, 2012)

Idaho Falls has two Dollar Trees, so I hit both this weekend. Only one had the Owls and snowglobes, so I bought two different owls and a ghost snowglobe. I also took pictures of the four different Lenticulars that our stores have. I'll second what someone else said - the frames are REALLY flimsy and plastic, but I can't personally say whether or not they're from past years (I just don't know). 




































Sorry Grandma's a bit blurry.


















I think I like him the best.









Most of the globes have really tiny black "snow," but they seemed fairly high quality for a buck.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, that's different. Snow globes for Halloween... It's sort of weird too though because it doesn't snow during Halloween around here at least.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. The portraits are the same as last year.


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen the battery operated Tea Lights lately? All the stores that I have been to are out. I tried looking for them online, but can't find them on their site either. 

Anyone?


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

theedwin said:


> Has anyone seen the battery operated Tea Lights lately? All the stores that I have been to are out. I tried looking for them online, but can't find them on their site either.
> 
> Anyone?


I know this is a Dollar Tree thread, but in case you are looking for other options I just ordered some flickering & color-changing ones on Amazon, $7 & $8 for a set of 12.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't wait until they put out the little, plastic posable skellies. They always sellout so fast, and I want to make sure I get a few. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

My dollar store has lots and lots of the battery operated tea lights, but very little Halloween--trade you...


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I finally went to my local DT. Here is some of the stuff I found:


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

FYI- they are unloading the infamous styro pumpkins today. Got 7


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

lmz319 said:


> I know this is a Dollar Tree thread, but in case you are looking for other options I just ordered some flickering & color-changing ones on Amazon, $7 & $8 for a set of 12.


my dollar store usually has them on a clip so sometimes hard to see....


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

My store is clearly not fully stocked yet, just had some skulls and some paper decorations.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone seen Halloween ribbon this year? I have seen the fall ribbon but no Halloween yet.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Chinclub are talking about the stuff that's like crime scene tape?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I mean decorative ribbon. Last year they had some that was black with spiderwebs on it.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

msgatorslayer said:


> I picked up one of the door knockers last year and used it for a towel hanger in the guest bathroom. IIRC, it was a suggestion that someone here made. I thought it was a great idea!


I never thought of using the door knockers for a towl hanger! Great idea. I will be hitting the DT on my way home!


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

The small Dollar Tree closest to me still doesn't have any Halloween stuff, but a larger store had some Halloween items on the aisle end caps: skulls, the little skellies, assorted body parts, the door knockers.


----------



## CoreysCrypt (Oct 21, 2011)

I went into my local dollar tree (im in nashville) last night and they had just put out everything. Fully stocked! I think I was the first person to hit them up.  lots of body parts, pictures, door knockers, creepy fabric, spiders ( that looked pretty good), small child size skulls...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Chinclub, Yes! wired decorative ribbon in my DT yesterday. They finally put out more isles of H'ween.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

chinclub said:


> I mean decorative ribbon. Last year they had some that was black with spiderwebs on it.


I'm almost POSITIVE that one of my dollar trees had halloween ribbon. One of the stores around here seems WAY behind the others...They didn't have any


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Is anyone else finding CFL blacklight bulbs at their dollar tree? I found 3 at one and 5 at another! They were up with the halloween, I've bought these for $5 each in home depot other years!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

My DT has lots of Halloween ribbon, spider webs and several other designs.


----------



## Coffin Joe (Aug 19, 2012)

Yea man DT has awesome stuff for a buck


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had to go into the craft/flower section to find Halloween ribbon. They didn't have a lot of it but they had it. I went there looking for something else & also find their black roses with the spiders. Those weren't out with the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in today to my store and found a number of interesting things I hadn't noticed on my last visit which was a while back. The store was pretty well stocked for halloween still despite Christmas being out.

Picked up some of the Sheer Masks (3 zombie face variations--and compliment the 99 Cent Only Store versions), The Little LED Clip lights (comes with 2 Lithium cell CR2032 batteries so pretty bright actually), and some Weather Buster Door Insultation Kits shrink film that fits a sliding door 84-inches by 36-inches. When I get around to making my facades for my zombie town, I'll use the film to represent glass windows and doors. May also be used for a Pepper's Ghost illusion from what I've read about insulating film from other haunters on the forum. Oh and I also found three of the 6 per card halloween GID wristbands. 

I don't know if this would be useful to anyone but in their electronics section they had boxes of single pairs of 3-D deluxe glasses. Looked to be plastic framed glasses with green/cyan lens on the right and red lens on the left.






































I'll have to come back this weekend and update with a photo of the Sheer Masks.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

My Dollar Tree had the single c7 light with cord (brand is cobblestone --?something) over in the christmas section. I got 5 of those for my pumpkins to set up with timers.....
I saw those sheer masks too! I picked up a couple also. Will test out on the kids.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm planning on stuffing them and using them as some sort of Monster Bash game for my carnival game section. Might rig as a ball toss game (like bowling sort of) or some other gaming method. Possibly hang them on a horizontal pole and when hit with a ball must flip around the pole once to win a point.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> My Dollar Tree had the single c7 light with cord (brand is cobblestone --?something) over in the christmas section. I got 5 of those for my pumpkins to set up with timers.....
> I saw those sheer masks too! I picked up a couple also. Will test out on the kids.


YES! I was going to post about these as they are normally $3-$4 at craft stores & they are only $1 at Dollar Tree............

I use them for my flickering PVC candles - fill PVC with spray foam, let dry/cure for a few weeks then run a looooong drill bit thru to make a tube/hole thru the foam....then I fish the plug end thru.......Lowe's usually has the flicker bulbs with the Christmas stuff for about $1 per.....


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh I was going to buy those sheer masks. Anyone try them? Are they any good?

I was also a bit bummed out they didn't have orange tissue paper. And while the lady was ringing me up, they got a phone call... someone asking if they carried the pumpkins you can carve. They did have some but the ones they had were too small.


----------



## Pixietwilight (Sep 23, 2012)

love all of the ideas here! I am getting some of the feet and hands covering them with tissue paper and painting them to look like rotted body parts.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I just finished this project - a spookier pumpkin made from a bright orange Dollar Tree foam pumpkin:


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love that!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Paint it Black, I was just in DT and saw those incredibly bright orange mini craft pumpkins they have and just shook my head at how bright they were. Didn't give them a second thought. You worked miracles on yours! Nice job. Maybe I'll reconsider getting some for our yard.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yes, I had snubbed those little pumpkins for a couple years now, and just wanted to try something. They are white inside, so you need to paint them inside too if you carve them. (Think the Michaels funkins are more yellowish inside. ) I added some thin cardboard to the stem and used paper towel strips dipped in 1/2 white glue & 1/2 water to make it a bit more sinister. Then, paint with black, then dry-brush with orange. It took a lot of work, but at least it was a good base shape.


----------



## Coffin Joe (Aug 19, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> I just finished this project - a spookier pumpkin made from a bright orange Dollar Tree foam pumpkin:
> 
> View attachment 132045






Awesome job !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a side note to the 3D glasses from Dollar Tree I mentioned a few posts back (with photo). I decided to pick up two pair and try them out on one of my favorite Three Stooges shorts that I remembered as a kid, "_Spooks_". There's a 3D version I saw as a kid and last night I found it on YouTube and watched it with our glasses tonight. Fun! It's early 3D, so not like what's out there today in the theaters, like _Avatar_, but the flying bat, the weapon attacks, the fire extinguisher spray, all fun to see that way. 

_Spooks_ is about a missing woman who has been kidnapped so that Dr. Jekyl can transfer her brain into a gorilla, and the Three Stooges are hired to find her and bring her home. Dr. Jekyl's lab is in an abandoned house with lots of drop panels and surprises, like bats and skeletons, so fits in perfect for halloween viewing. I found that the glasses fit comfortably over vision glasses if you wear them. I picked up the Three Stooges DVD collection that has the 3D version of this short in it (1952-1954). The whole short isn't very long, maybe 15 minutes, so great for younger kids' attention span or something to experience from the 50s if you are having a halloween party and looking for an activty to do with people that doesn't take that long. 

Should also mention there is a 3D version of _Creature From the Black Lagoon_ out there on DVD if you want to make a longer night of 3D spooky viewing. _House of Wax_ (1953 with Vincent Price) is another possibilty in 3D. Aside from Vincent Price you might also recognize a young Charles Bronson as Igor and a young Carolyn Jones. She played Morticia Addams in the Addams Family TV show. You do need to make sure you get the 3D version, not the 2D version of these movies.

More recent movies and animations greatly improved the 3D effect technology and there are a number of things you can watch on your computer or iPad for example with the anaglyphic glasses. A great comparison in depth advancement would be something like the animated short "Pangea" about a just hatched TRex that gets separated from it's mom (available on YouTube as well), super nice depth achieved I thought. 

Interesting side note for Three Stooges fans that I didn't remember: there were comic books with the Three Stooges in 3D. 

BTW there's a lot of poking, slapping, hitting, etc. in the Three Stooges shows and movies, which looking back on it makes you think, "my parents let me watch that!?!" I'd say we turned out okay so probably okay for today's kids as well. There are a few other Stooges' shows that kind of have a halloween theme to them which aren't in 3D but figured I'd mention those too.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

someone mentioned projects with the skeleton garlands.....where are those tutorials on the tutorial page or projects, its hard to find anything on a search, i cant and would love to see what folks have done with them........thanks!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Paint it Black - great pumpkin!!! Very nice!


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

here are my pumpkins


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

How CUTE.....what a great idea, love that....did you put a tea light in each one?


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

string lights.. I hooked them into our LOR box


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

of course, great effect....everyones so creative here, its like a flood of ideas...love your fence


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks.. I hate taking it down after halloween


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone posted a photo of the solar dancing halloween characters at DOLLAR TREE (similar to the solar dancing flowers that have been a popular item there). Didn't see the photo here but found it under the 2012 Shopping Thread. Anyway DT has white skeletons, green witches, and orange and black pumpkin guys. Very cute. I picked up some skeletons and pumpkin men to use as prizes for my carnival. I was going to just buy the skeleton guys since they were my favorite. However, the pumpkin guys have a smiling JOL head so thought I'd pick some of those up for the little kids who didn't want something scary looking. 

I haven't been in DT for halloween stuff for a little while now and so tried a different location to see what else they might have that my store didn't. I found the zombie plastic masks that I saw someone post a photo of which my store hadn't stocked. Picked up a few of the Fright Tapes, like Caution and Dead End. They had a Beware, Do Not Enter and a few others. The Solar Dancing Guys were new. Not much Halloween selection left in this particular store but it was a worthwile trip if just for the dancing guys.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I used a giant cloth skull from there as a stencil to make a quick tombstone.
Still gotta paint R.I.P. on the forehead


----------

